# How fast can I overclock my ATI 9550 safely?



## dkhl (Sep 7, 2006)

I was running the ATITool and it seems to overclock my Radeon 9550 perfectly. My only question is how far can I push the card safely?

Right now, it lets me clock the card all the way to 398.25 Mhz and the RAM to 200.00 Mhz. This is significantly higher than stock, everything seems stable and all my games are running way faster. I've also opened my case for better ventilation and everything seems to be okay.

Is this too fast?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2006)

The trouble is its rare that any 2 cards overclock exactly the same, so really its hit or miss with overclocking.  Your best bet is to keep increasing the speeds slowly until you start to get artifacts on the screen (which means its too high) then decrease the speeds until its running stable again then do a few stress tests (like 3DMark) to make sure everything is ok 

But a word of warning, sometimes an overclcok can seem fine but really its too high and can damage the card.  I did a MASSIVE overclock on a 9800Pro (I cant remember the figures but people on this forum even said it was a great overclock), no artifacts or anything but the card died after a few days LOL


----------



## dkhl (Sep 7, 2006)

Right now, it's sitting 100 MHz faster than it originally was, around 350 MHz for the Core and 200 MHz for the RAM. I think I'm going to down clock it right now just to be safe.


----------

